
Splunk No Longer for Sale in Russia - liberabaci
https://www.splunk.com/blog/2019/02/18/shifting-priorities-in-our-global-strategy.html
======
bnolsen
Clickhouse, a Russian product, seems to index dramatically better than splunk.
Add with grafana, etc and you can build a useable and dramatically faster
logging platform. Feature parity?

~~~
justinsaccount
Not even close. Clickhouse doesn't even really index, it's a column store for
structured data.

